

Seer SEO Toolbox - pytrin
http://www.seerinteractive.com/seo-toolbox/

======
AlexMuir
Can someone point me to some decent, relevant SEO resources? I feel like I'm
behind the times here.

I need to understand how to take the information in Google Analytics and put
that into ACTIONS.

I'm working specifically on <http://howacarworks.com> as this is solely driven
by advertising revenue. It's quality content, well delivered, but Google
really isn't giving me much in the way of traffic or ranking.

~~~
WickyNilliams
I'd love to know some good resources on this topic too. Feels too much like
black magic, only passed on when you join the magic circle. Though I'm
convinced there must be some good, reliable, trustworthy and relevant
resources out there somewhere! It's just hard to discern the good from the bad
when you're uninformed. Would love for someone in the know to enlighten us

~~~
StaceyEC
The best way to avoid the snake oil is to stay away from learning on forums,
especially black hat forums. Most often the OP have some 'amazing trick' they
discovered that will make lightning come from the sky and shoot your site up
to the top of Google, you just to buy a tool that they so happen to make. Most
often than not they don't work or only work a lil bit but may come back to
bite you on the end.

SEOmoz has a great beginners course, Distilled has Distilled University
<http://www.distilled.net/u/> and following reputable blogs and sites will
help Search Engine Journal <http://www.searchenginejournal.com>, Search Engine
Land <http://searchengineland.com> ... to name a few. If you do come across
some material that you're not sure of check their research which they should
provide. If they can only give personal, anecdotal results with no data to
back it up you should stay away from it.

------
KJBweb
I'm struggling to understand what it means by "copy and paste the compiled
seer.min.js" into a google doc and that's it.

All I get is either the file path if I use Ctrl+C and Ctrl+V or I get
presented with all the JS if I try and drag it into a blank doc.

Does this need to be a spreadsheet or something?

~~~
lutusp
> All I get is either the file path if I use Ctrl+C and Ctrl+V or I get
> presented with all the JS if I try and drag it into a blank doc.

It sounds as though you are copying the file manager listing for the file,
rather than the file's contents. If so:

1\. Open the source document in any convenient text editor.

2\. Press Ctrl+A to select all the text in the document.

3\. Pres Ctrl+C to copy the document's contents onto your system clipboard.

4\. Move to the destination document or Web page.

5\. Press Ctrl+V to paste the clipboard contents into the destination.

------
est
Make a new copy directly using this link to avoid the Simple View warning.

[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Apam75iNJI9idDN...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Apam75iNJI9idDNlakR1ajhOYk43ZC15QUhoTkk5THc&hl=en_GB&newcopy)

------
hayksaakian
> made for marketers, not programmers > download source code

How do I proceed?

~~~
thefreeman
Click getting started??

------
MatiasPenas-_-
I dont get it. Do you need premium accounts at SEOmoz and Majestic?

~~~
bennesvig
The SEOmoz API is free to use.

------
kushti
Not much opensourced SEO tools around. Great Job!

------
will_lam
RCS ftw!

